

Permacoin: Repurposing Bitcoin Work for Data Preservation - doczoidberg
http://cs.umd.edu/~amiller/permacoin.pdf

======
jacquesm
I suggested somewhere earlier that it might be a good idea to use the
blockchain to claim prior art on implementation of ideas. Add the 'filing fee'
to get your message included and presto: instant notarization by 10's of
thousands of people.

~~~
socrates1024
Sure, that was discussed in detail by Jeremy Clark in CommitCoin.
[http://users.encs.concordia.ca/~clark/papers/2012_fc.pdf](http://users.encs.concordia.ca/~clark/papers/2012_fc.pdf)
and a related scheme implemented by Manuel Araoz
[http://www.proofofexistence.com/](http://www.proofofexistence.com/)

But Permacoin solves a different problem. With timestamping, the 'hash' of
your document is in the blockchain but it's up to you to store the doc
yourself if you want to reveal it later. In Permacoin, the network is
_rewarded_ for storing all the data itself, redundantly.

